# Tricker's



## jjl5000 (May 14, 2006)

I took something of a chance on a pair of Trickers double buckled monks recently. I purchased the shoes from the Trickers factory shop and I have to say I am very pleased with them. Initially, my attention was drawn towards some differences in the finishing of the sole & lining.

According to my Trickers catalogue, the shoe is MTO only from their 1829 collection. I already have the Belgrave & Regent from the same line although these are stock styles and not exclusively MTO. The monks are however, the only pair to feature some fiddling on the waist and a two tone (black & tan) finish. The lining is red where I had assumed tan was norm. I am wondering if these 'features' are native to MTO rather than being specified by anyone.


----------



## Panzeraxe (Jan 11, 2004)

I have no idea on your questions, but your shoes look very nice. Great buy.


----------



## Tom Bell-Drier (Mar 1, 2006)

plus 1


----------



## jjl5000 (May 14, 2006)

Panzeraxe said:


> I have no idea on your questions, but your shoes look very nice. Great buy.





Tom Bell-Drier said:


> plus 1


LOL!

In a much more succinct way... Are Trickers MTO shoes given some extra finishing touches compared to RTW ?

It is perhaps worth noting that most RTW shoes retail slightly north of £200 where as MTO is £395.


----------



## Sator (Jan 13, 2006)

Those are by far the finest pair of Trickers shoes I have seen. They have far more waist suppression than anything in their RTW catalogue. Not only that they have beautifully finished soles with channel stitching. And by joves - they even have a bevelled waist! If I am not mistaken, the skin looks a bit finer than their regular offerings too. 

Congratulations on a wonderful purchase.


----------



## Anthony Jordan (Apr 29, 2005)

Beautiful shoes! I really am envious. Would you mind telling us what the range of prices in the factory shop you visited was? I remember the dear dead days of yore when a shop at the back of my local market carried Tricker's end of line and seconds for sixty-five to seventy-five pounds a pair, but sadly those days are long gone...


----------



## knittieguy (Jun 12, 2005)

How do you like the Belgraves? I keep finding myself tempted. I think the adelaide style may be the most elegant for a cap toe. I also like the look of these Cheaney adelaides, about the same price at Plal as the Trickers Belgraves through Pediwear vs https://www.pediwear.co.uk/detail.php?stock_ID=147.
Shipton and Heneage also has some Grenson-made adelaides (which it categorizes as brogues for some reason) but they are a bit more expensive.https://www.shipton.ch/erol.html#1x0&&http:%2F%2Fwww.shiptonandheneage.com%2F


----------



## Trimmer (Nov 2, 2005)

knittieguy said:


> Shipton and Heneage also has some Grenson-made adelaides (which it categorizes as brogues for some reason) but they are a bit more expensive.https://www.shipton.ch/erol.html#1x0&&http%3A%252F%252Fwww.shiptonandheneage.com%252F


Aren't the Shiptons the same as the ones on sale on their French site at €269 = https://www.shipton.fr/erol.html#2057X2274

I am interested you say these are Grensons. They appear to be a special purchase rather than regular stock as no original price is listed.


----------



## knittieguy (Jun 12, 2005)

Trimmer said:


> Aren't the Shiptons the same as the ones on sale on their French site at €269 = https://www.shipton.fr/erol.html#2057X2274
> 
> I am interested you say these are Grensons. They appear to be a special purchase rather than regular stock as no original price is listed.


Those do seem to be the same. They look nice in the dark brown. Someone on styleforum bought them a while back
https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=18277&highlight=trickers+belgrave


----------



## ccffm1 (Jul 31, 2005)

If my memory serves me correctly Tricker´s make a line for their shop in Japan that is very much different and quite a bit more expensive from what is sold in the UK. I have seen pictures of them and they had the same crimson red lining as jjl5000´s.


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

I have Tricker's wholecuts (the Harrow) which I bought RTW. While they don't have half-black sole treatment, their soles are channelled and the waist is trim and fiddled. The soles don't have the fancy wheel treatment though. It's a good shoe, albeit with a somewhat less elegant last than the newer C&J or EG offerings.

Tricker's has some pretty out there special orders -- when Bic and I were there in 2006 for their sale they had a pair of sky-blue ribbed silk evening slippers with embroidered foxes on them. I almost got them as they apparently couldn't give them away, but one must draw the line somewhere. No portnoy, they're not your size.


----------



## Sator (Jan 13, 2006)

RJman said:


> Tricker's has some pretty out there special orders -- when Bic and I were there in 2006 for their sale they had a pair of sky-blue ribbed silk evening slippers with embroidered foxes on them. I almost got them as they apparently couldn't give them away, but one must draw the line somewhere. No portnoy, they're not your size.


Dear me, you should have brought them! They would have at least made fine house slippers. You would have had to buy yourself a fine silk house coat or smoking jacket to go with it though.

The Turkish hat with the tassel would also be de rigeur.


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

Sator said:


> Dear me, you should have brought them! They would have at least made fine house slippers. You would have had to buy yourself a fine silk house coat...


I used to have a catmere house cat...


----------



## Holdfast (Oct 30, 2005)

Very nice shoes indeed.



RJman said:


> ... they had a pair of sky-blue ribbed silk evening slippers with embroidered foxes on them.


:icon_smile_big:

They sound scarily cool. Or just scary. Not sure which....


----------



## Sator (Jan 13, 2006)

RJman said:


> I used to have a catmere house cat...


Pure and unmixed with dogmere or ratmere I am sure :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Rocker (Oct 29, 2004)

knittieguy said:


> How do you like the Belgraves? I keep finding myself tempted. I think the adelaide style may be the most elegant for a cap toe. I also like the look of these Cheaney adelaides, about the same price at Plal as the Trickers Belgraves through Pediwear vs https://www.pediwear.co.uk/detail.php?stock_ID=147.
> Shipton and Heneage also has some Grenson-made adelaides (which it categorizes as brogues for some reason) but they are a bit more expensive.https://www.shipton.ch/erol.html#1x0&&http:%2F%2Fwww.shiptonandheneage.com%2F


I have the Trickers Belgrave and the Shipton Tudor style (it is made by Grenson). The Trickers is FAR more tan in color than the Pediwear photo indicates - it's a bit too light for me. In terms of quality of construction and leather, the Trickers model is superior to the Shipton model. The leather is softer and the soles are more finished looking.


----------



## jjl5000 (May 14, 2006)

Sator said:


> Those are by far the finest pair of Trickers shoes I have seen. They have far more waist suppression than anything in their RTW catalogue. Not only that they have beautifully finished soles with channel stitching. And by joves - they even have a bevelled waist! If I am not mistaken, the skin looks a bit finer than their regular offerings too.
> 
> Congratulations on a wonderful purchase.


Many thanks Sator & everyone else for your compliments.



Anthony Jordan said:


> Beautiful shoes! I really am envious. Would you mind telling us what the range of prices in the factory shop you visited was? I remember the dear dead days of yore when a shop at the back of my local market carried Tricker's end of line and seconds for sixty-five to seventy-five pounds a pair, but sadly those days are long gone...


Usually around £100 but I got these for just under.



knittieguy said:


> How do you like the Belgraves? I keep finding myself tempted. I think the adelaide style may be the most elegant for a cap toe. I also like the look of these Cheaney adelaides, about the same price at Plal as the Trickers Belgraves through Pediwear


I like the Belgraves a lot - I have the black & the tan. Adelaides are a real favourite of mine and the Belgrave is similar to the EG Canterbury at a fraction of the cost.

Trickers are probably more famous for their country shoes than their dress shoes but I am only interested in the later. The City & 1829 collections are much underrated at their price point. The shoes share a number of standard features often associated with more expensive shoes such as channeled soles, very narrow welts and close cut heels all of which adds to their appeal.

In the case of the monks I purchased, they also have a fiddleback waist although I suspect this is reserved for MTO shoes only.

I have had a few pairs of Cheaney and they have been very well made although not as refined as the Trickers (just my opinion of course)...

Trickers Regent & Belgrave:












RJman said:


> I have Tricker's wholecuts (the Harrow) which I bought RTW. While they don't have half-black sole treatment, their soles are channelled and the waist is trim and fiddled. The soles don't have the fancy wheel treatment though. It's a good shoe, albeit with a somewhat less elegant last than the newer C&J or EG offerings.


Great shoe! IIRC the Harrow has a round toe last and not the soft square used for the 1829 collection. I do like the Harrow but I would prefer to see it on the soft square last used for 1829 collection aka Hampton. Unfortunately, the Hampton is MTO only.


----------



## Trimmer (Nov 2, 2005)

For a wide selection of Trickers double monks take a look at:

https://www.conradhasselbach.de/shop/index.php/cat/c2051_Shoes.html

Yours look like the Castagnas which are a step up from the others. 

I have the made for Hasselbach coffee double monks from the Trickers factory shop which I am a little disappointed with because of excessive 'rippling' above the toe cap. There just seems to be too much leather there. Maybe that's why they were rejected.


----------



## jjl5000 (May 14, 2006)

Trimmer said:


> For a wide selection of Trickers double monks take a look at:
> 
> https://www.conradhasselbach.de/shop/index.php/cat/c2051_Shoes.html
> 
> ...


It seems odd that these are the only style that merits a 100 Euro up charge. Great find on this site by the way.

Sorry to hear about the disappointment with your monks - I sure hope I don't get any problems but then the shoes are not rejects so I remain optimistic.


----------



## Trimmer (Nov 2, 2005)

jjl5000 said:


> It seems odd that these are the only style that merits a 100 Euro up charge. Great find on this site by the way.


They do appear to be a little more elegant than the others - so far as I can tell from the thumbnail pictures.


----------



## jjl5000 (May 14, 2006)

Trimmer said:


> They do appear to be a little more elegant than the others - so far as I can tell from the thumbnail pictures.


It is difficult to discern from such small images but the only difference between mine & the other double buckles is the lack of a toecap isn't it?


----------



## Trimmer (Nov 2, 2005)

jjl5000 said:


> It is difficult to discern from such small images but the only difference between mine & the other double buckles is the lack of a toecap isn't it?


They do look a little different to me. I'll try to post a picture of mine if I can get the camera back from Miss Trimmer.

I have posted a new thread about Hasselbach.


----------



## Trimmer (Nov 2, 2005)

*Tricker's for Conrad Hasselbach*

Here we are. You can see what I mean about the creasing on the black ones in particular. 

Yours still seem to be slightly more elegantly shaped than mine.








.








.








.


----------



## Avers (Feb 28, 2006)

I came across a pair of Tricker's shoes, I think the model name is Robert, the writing on the box also states "Men's Beechnut Antique Derby Shoes".

They look like very solid shoes, made in England, remind me of Allen Edmonds shoes.

How is their quality? Are Tricker's considered high-end shoes? What is the price range they retail for?

Thank you!


----------



## Avers (Feb 28, 2006)

I think this is the shoe in question:

https://www.buzzillions.com/dz_578919_men_trickers_handmade_derby_shoes_reviews#singleReview=848903


----------



## mbkoissy01 (Jul 11, 2007)

This is a nice shoe! My experience with Tricker's has been rather disappointing. The shoes are too wide. I own a belgrave in tan color as well as two pairs of Sloane from the 1829 collection. My size is 9E, but I am unable to wear these since they are so wide! Good luck with these though.


----------



## Finian McLonergan (Sep 23, 2009)

Avers said:


> How is their quality? Are Tricker's considered high-end shoes? What is the price range they retail for?


They are considered a high quality traditional shoe manufacturer, with something of a bias towards country shoes and boots. They would appeal primarily to the shoe traditionalist, as would Church, C&J, Alfred Sargent, Cheaney and Loake, whereas EG, G&G and John Lobb appeal more to the shoe enthusiast/dandy segment. This is not an exclusive segmentation, there is some overlap between both groups, but it's a useful way of dissecting the market.

Using the black calf captoe as a pricing reference, in the UK Tricker's 1829 Collection "Regent" sells for £250 rrp, as does their Jermyn Street "Henley". This compares with C&J's Handgrade "Audley" at £350 rrp and their benchgrade "Hallam" at £270 rrp. Above C&J you'll find Church, with their Royal Oxford "Henry" at £430 and their "Consul" at £315. However, neither C&J's "Audley" nor Church's "Henry" would be volume sellers, so Tricker's is actually positioned just below the C&J's volume seller "Hallam".

Below Tricker's you'll find Cheaney with their Classics "Sloane" at £215 and their Essentials "Isis" at £175. Then comes Alfred Sargent's Premier Collection "Aldeburgh" at £205 and their Classics "Epsom" and "Horesham" at £168.

Loake are holding up the rear with their 1880 Anniversary "Aldwych" and Mayfair "Dorchester" at £145

This is by no means exhaustive, you have also Barker and Grenson, for example


----------



## indylion (Feb 28, 2005)

mbkoissy01 said:


> This is a nice shoe! My experience with Tricker's has been rather disappointing. The shoes are too wide. I own a belgrave in tan color as well as two pairs of Sloane from the 1829 collection. My size is 9E, but I am unable to wear these since they are so wide! Good luck with these though.


You may get a better fit from shoes that Trickers makes for other brands.
From time to time visit Trickers company store (retrickers) on ebay.
Many times the shoes made for thom Browne ($900-1400) are sold at the company store greatly reduced.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Avers (Feb 28, 2006)

indylion said:


> You may get a better fit from shoes that Trickers makes for other brands.
> From time to time visit Trickers company store (retrickers) on ebay.
> Many times the shoes made for thom Browne ($900-1400) are sold at the company store greatly reduced.:icon_smile_big:


Search on eBay for "company store (retrickers) on ebay" does not result in anything.


----------



## kev777 (Jul 14, 2009)

Avers said:


> Search on eBay for "company store (retrickers) on ebay" does not result in anything.


https://shop.ebay.co.uk/retricker1829/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686


----------



## Sean1982 (Sep 7, 2009)

Beautiful shoes and superb price. Well done! I want!


----------

